# Kitchen sink problem



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry--time for a new sink----no paint will bond well enough to the old sink . Any repair will fail in short order.---Mike---


----------



## lrcrum (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree with Oh'mike. There are companies who can refinish cast iron fixtures, but for a sink, it wouldn't be worth it. Just get a new sink.

Laurie


----------



## DecorMadeSimple (Aug 14, 2011)

I refinished our bathtub with an epoxy paint kit. It's a quick fix for a couple years. The surface can not be used for 72 hours. 

If it's discolored, try Whink, rust stain remover.


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

*reply*

I was having a similar problem and a contractor told me the same thing... to get a new sink  sorry for the bad news but at least you have an excuse to buy something new now!


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, buy a new sink. I think that this is the best decision.


----------

